# Tri-Rail 810 gets upgrade



## battalion51 (May 16, 2004)

According to sources within Tri-Rail, TCCX 810 (former AMTK 363) has been sent to Boise for an addition. The engine will recieve a seperate HEP generator, most likely a Cummins Diesel, to provide HEP to the train leaving the prime mover to do the work, similar to MK F40's 807-809. In order to gain the space needed for the addition the back porch of the engine will be gone making the unit shelled from front to rear. While the engine is in Boise it will also recieve a paint job similar to TCCX 805 and 807-809. As far as transit goes it was sent to Boise in Feb, and took a month and a half to get to Boise, spending three weeks in North Platte, NE. The engine is expected back mid summer. No word on whether there is funding to put a seperate HEP unit in TRCX 811.


----------

